# I'm getting HENS...!



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm leaving in a sec to get some rn hens for my "boys"! I feel like santa claus! They are gonna FLIP OUT when they see the ladies! Now, if one of them will just give the time of day to my apparently unlovable Elle, It's gonna make my day! Not to mention his. 
Don't worry, I'm not planning to throw them all in together. They can admire from afar for a week or so. They are going to be sooo happy! I'm beside myself with this "secret" for my boy doves!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kinda like mail order brides!...lol... do have to tell you two of them like each other...alot..so they may be bonded but the third wheel is well... a third wheel..lol..your going to love this cage too.. it was so easy taking in apart..more than I thought..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, Michelle, I can't thank you enough! And that is such an awesome cage! The boys are hoo-hooing their brains out!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

When I set the ladies up, I put a small bowl of water in there and they thought it was time for a dip! They were able to fit about 1&1/2 in there and the third one stood on the other's heads! They act like they've lived here all their little lives. Just adorable! Love me some ringnecks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> When I set the ladies up, I put a small bowl of water in there and they thought it was time for a dip! They were able to fit about 1&1/2 in there and the third one stood on the other's heads! They act like they've lived here all their little lives. Just adorable! Love me some ringnecks!


I know, they are pretty easy going birdies.. silly ladies.. I really enjoy the hens the most.. the males are too loud for me..lol.. so glad they have a great home with you!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, I am the lucky one! My boys have really gone "over the top" for the new girls on the block! I've never seen such carrying on in all my born days! Wish I were more computer literate so I could get this on video!


----------

